# You got to see Edward last week. Here are the rest of the kidlets



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Exciting that you have selected your "keepers"! Such beautiful puppies -- yes, Jocelyn's face - adorable! And that little cowlick on Joel - too funny!
It looks like Krystle is a special beauty - and what a composed and elegant little girl!
Skye is still my little princess (in my dreams!) and even if she didn't cooperate today, she is a cutie!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you! Just gorgeous


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

How exciting that the decisions are made! I love them all so much. But Joel is just stunning, I adore his cowlick!


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

They are all so precious! Congrats on finding out who you are keeping


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh what a beautiful face on Krystle! Even at such a young age she is soooo feminine looking! Joel is going to be a typical boy I bet....I can see the 'stinker' lurking in that little face! LOL! I hope we get to watch Krystle grow into her elegance that is so plainly visible even as a pup! HAPPY PUPPYHOOD!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

How much do they weigh now? How old are they again?

Stunning pups.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They were 11 weeks old on Saturday. They vary, but Joel weighs around 16 pounds.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Even at this age, they have beautifully almond shaped eyes. Jocelyn's ears seem to go on forever. They all have something special about them, don't they?


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

All gorgeous babes Cherie but they could not be anything else....hugs


----------



## healthnut (Nov 3, 2015)

gorgeous!!!! congratulations on this beautiful litter


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I've been thinking about you over the last month - how hard it must be to let them go even to wonderful homes, yet how proud you must be of each of them. Even though they are all beautiful, Joel was always my favorite because he did things a little different from everyone else. I am glad he was chosen to stay. Thanks again for keeping us updated!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

StormeeK said:


> I've been thinking about you over the last month - how hard it must be to let them go even to wonderful homes, yet how proud you must be of each of them. Even though they are all beautiful, Joel was always my favorite because he did things a little different from everyone else. I am glad he was chosen to stay. Thanks again for keeping us updated!


It is extremely bittersweet. So many mixed emotions. Tough on this old gal, but once we begin getting updates so full of love and excitement, and photos off happy people and puppies the raw emotions soften and the pain eases. Thank you for thinking of me. Joel will be living in a co-owner home, but we will be staying in close contact.


----------

